# Suggestion for a trip



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I´m flying from Panama to Spain to Austria. Final destination is Klagenfurt.

I was told by a German friend here in Panama that I should go Panama to Spain to Munich and then take the train to Klagenfurt. I was wondering if anyone has any other suggestions or recommendations. 

Thanks

Alx


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's about a 5 hour train ride from Munich and I don't think you will enjoy that after a long flight. Ryanair fly to Klagenfurt from London Stansted or Frankfurt Hahn and they are the cheap no frills airline in Europe now. Although you probably won't fly into either of these airports I suggest you take the buses that run from either of the two main European airports - London (Heathrow) or Frankfurt (Main) to London Stansted or Frankfurt Hahn (both about an hours travelling. I think you will find it a lot easier and a lot cheaper if you can fly Panama to London or Frankfurt then onto Klangenfurt by Ryanair.


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks James, I´ll check that Airline out (Ryanair) and it´s flights.

Alex


----------



## snowdog (Feb 8, 2012)

Do not fly Ryan air, is the best advice I can give you. Google them and see the long list of complaints about them. they charge for every thing, the seats are cramped, flights crowded.

From Panama look for the cheapest flights with the best connections you can get to Europe. Gateway airports are, but not limited to:

Frankfurt
Amsterdam
Paris
Zurich
Madrid
Rome

Avoid London this summer with the Olympics going on it will not be cheap.

Then you will need to get to anyone of the following (cheaply):

Munich - short commuter train to Salzburg
Vienna - 3 hour train ride to Salzburg; 2 hour train ride to Graz


Klagenfurt is in the Karanten (Carinthia) in Austria. Gorgeous area. Now check on the OBB website for the best connections into Klagenfurt. You will either change trains in Salzburg or Graz. 

A Eurorail pass may or may not be a good deal for you. 

Another option is buying an OBB Vortiels card for 80 Euro's. Half price train fares etc.


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

snowdog said:


> Do not fly Ryan air, is the best advice I can give you. Google them and see the long list of complaints about them. they charge for every thing, the seats are cramped, flights crowded.
> 
> From Panama look for the cheapest flights with the best connections you can get to Europe. Gateway airports are, but not limited to:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that. I just googled and found lots of complaints 

Alex


----------

